# UFC 73: Stacked Discussion Thread



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 73: STACKED*
Date: 7/7/2007
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Arco Arena (Sacramento, California)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Anderson Silva vs. Nathan Marquardt
Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Heath Herring
Tito Ortiz vs. Rashad Evans
Sean Sherk vs. Hermes Franca
Kenny Florian vs. Alvin Robinson

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Chris Lytle vs. Jason Gilliam
Frankie Edgar vs. Mark Bocek
Jorge Gurgel vs. Diego Saraiva
Stephan Bonnar vs. Mike Nickels


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Good job A.

I added the (badass) posters for you. :thumbsup: This is going to be an *awesome* event!


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

OMG i just creamed my pants :laugh:


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!! That Poster Is Insane.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

murrayjb said:


> Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!! That Poster Is Insane.


I agree.

And I think we're one of the only places, if not *THE ONLY* place on the net right now that has it. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Anderson Silva vs. *Nathan Marquardt*
*Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira* vs. Heath Herring
*Tito Ortiz* vs. Rashad Evans
*Sean Sherk* vs. Hermes Franca
Chris Lytle vs. *Jeff Joslin*
*Jorge Gurgel* vs. Diego Saraiva
*Stephan Bonnar* vs. Mike Nickels

winners in bold imo


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Holy sht, look at that card, this ufc will be amazing, my favorite fighter is in it...jeff joslin's in it.. this is going to be the best ufc EVER.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

holy shit!!!!!!!! this is awsome, this will be the best event in the history of the UFC!!!


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

esv said:


> holy shit!!!!!!!! this is awsome, this will be the best event in the history of the UFC!!!


I dont know about all that, but it does look like one heck of a good card


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Nog needs to be fitted in on that poster somewhere. This event is also on my birthday


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i cant wait for this ppv


----------



## Mr. Mayhem (May 6, 2007)

One of the best PPV in a very long time...just look at the card. I can see why they are calling it "Stacked".


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

If Nog was fighting someone like Vera or Sylvia or something it would be a helluva lot better. I'm just not all that excited about watching Nog kill Herring for the third time. Trilogies like this are pointless.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Joslin vs. Lytle has the potential to be a great fight. I hope both fighters bring it on fight night, I would hate to be disappointed.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> If Nog was fighting someone like Vera or Sylvia or something it would be a helluva lot better. I'm just not all that excited about watching Nog kill Herring for the third time. Trilogies like this are pointless.


Don't jinx anything please, this year has been more than f'd up. Last thing I need to see is Nog tapping to a Herring Gogoplata. I think the fight will be entertaining though, but I rather see someone other than Herring.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It's obvious they wanna GUARANTEE Nog a victory hahaha...who better to pick than the guy he already beat decisively 2 times :laugh: 

You're making it too obvious Dana and Joe Silva! :thumbsdown:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm pretty excited for Sherk vs. Hermes. That would be an all-out WAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

o man this will killllll 

the best ppv this year for sure


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> It's obvious they wanna GUARANTEE Nog a victory hahaha...who better to pick than the guy he already beat decisively 2 times :laugh:
> 
> You're making it too obvious Dana and Joe Silva! :thumbsdown:


If they wanted to feed him someone easy they would of fed him O'Brien/McCully/other HW cans. Herring is still (in my eyes) a top fighter and can easily put Nog on his back and do some damage. Obviously I don't think he's going to win but Herring is a big stepup from the rumored McCully/O'Brien


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

O'Brian / McCully would have been a laugh. They'd be finished so fast. Seems like Dana has something against Nog.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> If they wanted to feed him someone easy they would of fed him O'Brien/McCully/other HW cans. Herring is still (in my eyes) a top fighter and can easily put Nog on his back and do some damage. Obviously I don't think he's going to win but Herring is a big stepup from the rumored McCully/O'Brien


O'Brian and McCully have both beat the guys they weren't supposed to beat, and them being UFC fighters Dana prolly thinks they have a better shot at beating Nog than someone who has already proven to have lost twice to him, Heath Herring. That's the way I see it anyway, you may think McCully and O'Brian sucks ass or whatever because they are good wrestlers, but in Dana's eyes they have a better chance of beating Nog and pulling another upset. He sees Herring and sees a guy who he is almost certain will lose. I like Herring and all but he's not what he used to be. If he couldn't finish Brad freakin Imes I've given up all hope on him.

What other reason would there be to have a 3rd match? It makes no sense. It's not like Herring got screwed out of a decision or lost by a fluke or something. He got beat decisively 2 times, why would they schedule a 3rd fight?


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Stacked? that's Daniel Negreanu's poker game, i think they are running out of names  

but on a serious note the 2 confirmed fights so far are Nate Marquardt Vs. Anderson Silva and Rashad Evans Vs. Tito Ortiz both of which should be fun. we will get to see how far Rashad has progressed by matching him up with a proven fighter. Sherk vs Franca and Big Nog vs Herring just adds to my happiness. 

we know Heath is tapping out, but at least it isn't as big of a mismath as some of the other debuts *cough*crocop*cough*


----------



## SlaveTrade (Apr 27, 2007)

Silva FTW!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I would just like to say, that whoever thinks Tito Ortiz is going to beat Rashad is mistaken. Rashad is just an amazing fighter. He has this insane bag of tricks up his sleeve. I predict a second round TKO, or a first round KO where Tito wakes up the next day with amnesia.


----------



## Spartan42 (Sep 25, 2006)

DAMN, Stacked is right!!! This card is absolutely incredible.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

The event is awsome but the name is very stupid. Stacked? looks like the UFC is running out of ideas.


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

hell yeah Bonnar is finakky back! time to climb the ladder again


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> O'Brian and McCully have both beat the guys they weren't supposed to beat, and them being UFC fighters Dana prolly thinks they have a better shot at beating Nog than someone who has already proven to have lost twice to him, Heath Herring. That's the way I see it anyway, you may think McCully and O'Brian sucks ass or whatever because they are good wrestlers, but in Dana's eyes they have a better chance of beating Nog and pulling another upset. He sees Herring and sees a guy who he is almost certain will lose. I like Herring and all but he's not what he used to be. If he couldn't finish Brad freakin Imes I've given up all hope on him.
> 
> What other reason would there be to have a 3rd match? It makes no sense. It's not like Herring got screwed out of a decision or lost by a fluke or something. He got beat decisively 2 times, why would they schedule a 3rd fight?


Name value. As much as people hate Herring he's an entertaining fighter (most of the time) and fairly well known in the states. Nog doesn't have a video of him on the webernet koing a dude for kissing him. Sad but true.


----------



## Dark Canuck (May 7, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> Name value. As much as people hate Herring he's an entertaining fighter (most of the time) and fairly well known in the states. Nog doesn't have a video of him on the webernet koing a dude for kissing him. Sad but true.


OMG dude... webernet had me dying.


----------



## Agent Orange (Mar 19, 2007)

I just hope Nog doesnt choke like CroCop. If he does it will definantly ruin the card for me. As for the other fights..... 
*WAR!!!*
Rashad and Marquardt!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i think that's a pretty entertaining card. i might buy this one. cause i'm going to the bar for liddell/jackson. gotta see what people say about it!

but, as for 73... interesting match ups!


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

Nice card.

I think we'll have atleast one new champion.

and I'm so pumped for a return of Joslin. Another Canadian to cheer up through the ranks. Deeeecent.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

dang i was excited to see the event before now after seein that poster i wanna see it right now... that poster is incredible:thumbsup:


----------



## Haplo 913 (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll be rooting for Jeff.


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

Heath Herring with the upset.


----------



## XTRoRDiNAiRE (May 13, 2007)

tito vs. rashad...... thats a good match up. i didnt think tito would sho his face . aftr he backd out on the fight with dana.


----------



## Hughesfan2791 (Oct 5, 2006)

This will be AMAZING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great poster too Trey :thumbsup:


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> I'm pretty excited for Sherk vs. Hermes. That would be an all-out WAR. :thumbsup:


for sure, I hope Hermes takes this.


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> I would just like to say, that whoever thinks Tito Ortiz is going to beat Rashad is mistaken. Rashad is just an amazing fighter. He has this insane bag of tricks up his sleeve. I predict a second round TKO, or a first round KO where Tito wakes up the next day with amnesia.


I hope Rashad kicks him in the head,,,,,,he did it too Sean S. an his head is at least twice as small as Titos:laugh:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Marquardt FTW!:thumbsup:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Main page updated.

This card is pretty much finalized.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Why isn't "former pride heavyweight champion" Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira on the poster?


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

damn even tho I can't wait for liddel/jackson I want these next two to hurry the **** up so I can watch this shit! I hope Hermes takes the belt.


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

well great ppv......can't wait for nog vs heath,man what if heath won


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

*UFC 73 Stacked*

I want to see Ken Flo face Roger Huerta on this Stacked card!!!


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

That is who I want to see fill the vacant spot too.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Until you actually see an event you can only judge it on potential.

This card has as much potential as any I can think of. Hopefully it lives up to expectations.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

zarny said:


> Until you actually see an event you can only judge it on potential.
> 
> This card has as much potential as any I can think of. Hopefully it lives up to expectations.


I agree...the amount of potential in this card I believe is the most potential ever thrown into one UFC event. That being said, you never know how great the event will be until they all fight. I have extremely high hopes for this one though.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

murrayjb said:


> Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!! That Poster Is Insane.


Someone neg repped me for this post lmao.


----------



## kgilstrap (Dec 3, 2006)

kgilstrap said:


> I want to see Ken Flo face Roger Huerta on this Stacked card!!!


I got neg repped for this!! I wish it showed who neg repped you...nothing I hate more than these poeplpe going around neg reppiung for no reason. Probbaly some dudes from the boxingforum who are upset that their forum is so much slower than ours.


----------



## toom (May 23, 2007)

thank you


----------



## Gavas (May 23, 2007)

****in anderson silva for sure


----------



## wolfy2 (Dec 31, 2006)

i really hope we get to see all of the prelims..


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Anderson Silva vs Nathan Marquardt
-Anderson Silva via KO in the second round. First round Silva dominates the standup until Nate takes him down for some GNP, Silva gets up and they trade shots. Second round Silva is going wild and knocks out Nate.

Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs Heath Herring
-Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira via Submission in the second round

Rashad Evans vs Tito Ortiz
-Rashad Evans via TKO in the third round

Sean Sherk vs Hermes Franca
-Hermes Franca via Submission in the fourth round

Kenny Florian vs Alvin Robinson
-Kenny Florian via Submision in the second round


----------



## The_Locksmith (May 27, 2007)

Sean Sherk is gonna knock him on his ass on the first round.


----------



## Zigmund (May 26, 2007)

Should be a doozie!:thumb01:


----------



## GodlyMoose (May 20, 2007)

Wow, this is an awesome card!


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Nog needs to be fitted in on that poster somewhere. This event is also on my birthday


he should be the background...cuz lets face it..he'd beat all there asses


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

I CANT WAIT, this card i pronominal.


----------



## dragonfury72BJJ (Apr 12, 2007)

The_Locksmith said:


> Sean Sherk is gonna knock him on his ass on the first round.


Hermes!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## KnuckleHeadTx (May 16, 2007)

*Why not the Nog vs Randy?!?*



WouldLuv2FightU said:


> O'Brian and McCully have both beat the guys they weren't supposed to beat, and them being UFC fighters Dana prolly thinks they have a better shot at beating Nog than someone who has already proven to have lost twice to him, Heath Herring. That's the way I see it anyway, you may think McCully and O'Brian sucks ass or whatever because they are good wrestlers, but in Dana's eyes they have a better chance of beating Nog and pulling another upset. He sees Herring and sees a guy who he is almost certain will lose. I like Herring and all but he's not what he used to be. If he couldn't finish Brad freakin Imes I've given up all hope on him.
> 
> What other reason would there be to have a 3rd match? It makes no sense. It's not like Herring got screwed out of a decision or lost by a fluke or something. He got beat decisively 2 times, why would they schedule a 3rd fight?


The only HW in the UFC who could hold a candle to Nogueira would be Couture (until Fedor and Barnett come over too). Heath Herring IMHO is a wanna be & this fight is his (and Dana's/Joe Silva's) "last ditch attempt" for the poor guy. There are several PRIDE HW's that would destroy him; Bisping could as well. Randleman, Coleman, et al. Almost any top ten HW in the world could take him out fairly easily (imho!)

Could be payback for taking the fall in the loss to O'Brien?!?

I believe Dan Henderson would KO Herring...

Heath should've stayed in PRIDE...


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

adminmma said:


> *UFC 73*: STACKED Discussion Thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn, that's a badass line up.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

*Anderson Silva vs. Nathan Marquardt*
*Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira* vs. Heath Herring
*Tito Ortiz* vs. Rashad Evans
*Sean Sherk vs. Hermes Franca*
*Kenny Florian* vs. Alvin Robinson

My picks in bold, I bolded both Silva and Marquardt because I can't really decide. My gut would say Silva but I'm thinking we may see another upset.

I'm also leaning more torward Sherk over Franca but.. my biased opinion says otherwise, haha. I dunno, I think Franca may have what it takes to get that belt off of Sherks waist.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

*Anderson Silva* vs. Nathan Marquardt
*Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira* vs. Heath Herring
*Tito Ortiz* vs. Rashad Evans
*Sean Sherk* vs. Hermes Franca
*Kenny Florian* vs. Alvin Robinson

I'm going for all the favourites.


----------



## mwtorres24 (May 19, 2007)

wow! this is one i have to see!!! i especially want to see sean sherk beat the shit out of franca. its gona be awesome!!!!


----------



## KnuckleHeadTx (May 16, 2007)

Nogueria might be a lot more challenged by AA, GG, or even
Tito. Neither Vera or Syliva would have much to offer Nog...

I just hope the Title fights aren't the BIG disappointment
UFC.69 was: Serra / GSP was a joke and Kos / Sanchez was a
foot race. As with this card, had the fighters brought their
A-game, and given all they had in full-force attack mode, it
would've been a much better event. Imagine Sanchez takin' it
to Kos the way he took it to Karo! And, imagine if GSP had
fought Serra the way he fought Hughes or BJ!

Still, this should be a dandy! ;-)


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

i cant wait for this one.


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

This card looks really stacked way better then 72.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol look at Rashad's hair on the ufc 73 poster, that is one bad haircut.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

I was talking to joslin.. he said he cant fight lytle cause of his back..


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Really? Is Jeff Joslin EVER gonna fight again?

Anyways, Go Hermes!


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

hermes won't win sherk will just overpower him and take him down and gnp for the win


----------



## ufc_fan (Jun 6, 2007)

ufc 73 is going to be a great ppv and is very deep with tons of great fights


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

i say sherk beats franca in the first round............. also lets go spider i wouldn't say its the best card...... i'll show u what would be the best card ever


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Ortiz will whip Evans. 
Nog will slaughter Herring. 
Sherk will GNP TKO Franca 
Silva by KO


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

evans will whoop ortiz


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Mark Bojek is on this card..


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm interested to see how Franca handles Sherks power, I've never really seen Franca completely man handled on the ground. I'm expecting this to be a very competitive fight.


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

grappleowns said:


> dont ever predict again


What was wrong with his predictions? The only one I thought was dumb was heremes winning in round 4.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

This PPV has the making of a great show, hope it can live up to it. I might just have to ante-up and buy this one.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

grappleowns said:


> dont ever predict again


 I know Ortiz and Sherk are the favourites and I like Ortiz more than Rashad but I'm going with those picks. Maybe not with the same exact rounds.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

grappleowns said:


> dont ever predict again


I didnt see anything wrong with his predictions.


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

Kenny Florian is in this one - What do you guys think about Kenny? Potential?? Yes, No?


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Silva v Marquadt should be interesting but I expect Silva to win by KO.

Nog should beat Herring.

I want Tito to put in a good performance against Evans. Tito by TKO.

I'm going to go with Sherk to beat Franca. His power will be to much for him I think.

Flo should win


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

williamrod99 said:


> Kenny Florian is in this one - What do you guys think about Kenny? Potential?? Yes, No?


Definite potential. He looked really, really solid in his last fight. Good ground game, and his striking is coming along nicely.

Nogueira should definitely beat Heath Herring. This fight is pointless, but I guess Joe Silva wanted to give Nog an opponent he can definitely beat. I'm guessing Nogueira subs him in the first round.


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

Well - guys here are my picks - tell me what you think.

Here are my picks for UFC 73:

**Middleweight Championship bout: Anderson Silva vs. Nathan Marquardt

I pick Silva. -Silva has fought better opponents.

**Lightweight Championship bout: Sean Sherk vs. Hermes Franca

I pick Franca. - I dont think Sherk is aggressive enough to win this one. Sherk is power and stamina while Hermes is pure technique. If Hermes watched Sherk he should have stepped up his stamina training for this fight and that is why I think he will win.


**Light Heavyweight bout: Tito Ortiz vs. Rashad Evans

I pick Evans - I think Tito is slightly out of shape and Evans being 10-0 may have a great chance at gaining good rep if he beats Tito.

**Heavyweight bout: Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Heath Herring

I pick Nog - You guys talk so much about him that he's definitely gotta win this one.

**Lightweight bout: Kenny Florian vs. Alvin Robinson

I pick Kenny - hes the Last Samurai!! He's got courage and his last few fights have shown that his striking has improved considerably.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

well i think sherk is gonna take Franca.....no way is franca gonna slow sean down...not saying franca isnt good...its just sherk in my opinion is to strong for him....


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I think Sherk will just wear Franca out for 5 rounds. Franca's cardio won't be able to compete with Sherk's.


----------



## KnuckleHeadTx (May 16, 2007)

*Florian by Submission in 1st / 2nd...*



williamrod99 said:


> Kenny Florian is in this one - What do you guys think about Kenny? Potential?? Yes, No?


Yeah, until "Mach" Sakurai or Gomi come over from Pride FC...


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

*fight predictions*

i predict anderson, sherk, rashad evans, kenny florian, chris lytle and mike nickels cos i like his tattoo's thats my predictions what do you guys think?


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

The fight im looking most forward to is Antonio Rodrigo Nogueira vs. Heath Herring fight.


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

Man this card looks amazing hope the fights are great.
I know Silva will win surely.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I dunno about you guys but I'm looking forward to Fickett vs. Lytle.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

i think we could see both titles change hands in this event, its gonna be off the hook!!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm hoping Lytle can pick up the win against Fickett, hes a pretty decent fighter and was basically fed to Matt Hughes and still managed to go the distance.

A third loss in a row might send him packing, that'd be a shame.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

this is a awesome ppv, cant wait to watch it tbh.. alot of good fites and what not. :thumbsup:


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

*UFC 73 is a great card but..*

I think Herring is just a sacrifice for NOGs UFC career and UFC 74 and 75 are a lot better cards - in fact, 75 may be the best out of the three


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Of course Herring's the sacrificial lamb. After the O'Brien fight, Joe Silva put Heath against the low rent Giant Silva on a pre-lim. He's fighting a guy who has already tooled him twice. He's in there to get tooled for the third freakin' time.


----------



## skyhead22 (Feb 4, 2007)

nice card


----------



## Knock out (Jan 1, 2007)

cant wait to see the sherk fight and to see nog kill herring again


----------



## chuck fan (russ) (Nov 13, 2006)

this card is so much better than 72 although all but 1 of my fighter won on 72 this card looks awesome cant wait and sean sherks fighting finally lol


----------



## Clarence (Jun 22, 2007)

This is gonna be sick.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*Ufc 73*

...This fight card is very nice. Best card of the year has to be UFC 68. Amazon gave 68 a 5 star rating...anyway Couture, Sylvia, Franklin & Hughes on 1 card is tough to beat...73 is gonna rock no doubt...:thumbsup:


----------



## fwogz (Apr 8, 2007)

I hope evans knocks titos head off.


----------



## fwogz (Apr 8, 2007)

I really want to see nate win the belt to.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Im very excited for this event.

although i think UFC 74 and 75 are looking even better


----------



## TexasHellraiser (Jun 23, 2007)

I cant wait ill be there in same suite i saw matt hughes get his ass handed to him in nov. holla back. oh yeah and tito is bout to lose two in a row


----------



## payableondeath (Jun 13, 2007)

this is really gonna be a great card...my pick between marquardt and silva is silva though...marquardt is good but not good enough to beat silva


----------



## mycorona135 (Jun 17, 2007)

great card... i really wanna see the 155 fight.. its really to much of a toss up to pick someone, sherks gonna be really aggressive and in great shape as always but franca is so unorthodox its gonna be interesting to see how sherk reacts to some of francas moves


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

God I just cant wait!


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Why doesnt say mark bocek is in the card?>


----------



## JemamaFoo (Jun 30, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> I agree.
> 
> And I think we're one of the only places, if not *THE ONLY* place on the net right now that has it. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


Are you retarded?


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

JemamaFoo said:


> Are you retarded?



You're a moron. He posted that on May 7th...BACK WHEN IT WAS NEW. Its *June 29th *now, so of course by now everyone has it.


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> You're a moron. He posted that on May 7th...BACK WHEN IT WAS NEW. Its almost *July* now, so of course by now everyone has it.


thats his second post, so his new, so he prolly didn't know when he posted it and whatnot lol


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Getting my predictions in.

Marquardt vs Silva: Marquardt by split decision.

Alvin Robinson vs Kenny Florian: Florian by sub in the third.

Evans vs Ortiz: Evans by UD.

Franca vs Sherk: Sherk by TKO in the 5th.

Herring vs Nogueira: Nog by sub in the first.

Nickels vs Bonnar: Bonnar by UD.

Gurgel vs Saraiva: Gurgel by UD.

Lytle vs Gilliam: Lytle by sub in the second round.

Bocek vs Edgar: Edgar by TKO in the second.


----------



## JemamaFoo (Jun 30, 2007)

murrayjb said:


> You're a moron. He posted that on May 7th...BACK WHEN IT WAS NEW. Its *June 29th *now, so of course by now everyone has it.


I am aware that MMA.tv Underground forums posted it even before May and the mmaboards.com posted it in the middle of April.


----------



## kobra ki (May 7, 2006)

tito and the world will realize that he can't hang with the elite fighters anymore (not saying evans is elite). Tito is only a notch to get in your belt.

When did the UFC become PRIDE? when they bought em out, I thought Dana White was going to keep everything separate. I can't wait until UFC gets Urijah Faber onto a card.


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

Urijah? Such a cocky guy. It would be good to see him in the UFC - maybe he'll chill-out a bit.


----------



## Kadeebe (Nov 19, 2006)

Faber is ok. I don't think he's good enough right now but he's on his way.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

They would probably make a lighter weight limit for Faber, and other guys like Pulver who wants to fight at lower weight than lightweight.

Would be good to see i suppose but, i don't want them to have allllllll the weights that boxing has.. That would just annoy me. I like it how it is at the moment, but i also want to see Faber come to UFC..


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

williamrod99 said:


> Urijah? Such a cocky guy. It would be good to see him in the UFC - maybe he'll chill-out a bit.


He's from sactown. That's perfectly normal there.


----------



## GeGGosbg (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi, does anyone here know when UFC 73 Stacked starts in swedish time, I am not so familiar with American Timezones and if anyone (who has time) could calculate which time it starts in Sweden. 


Sweden is CET btw

With Kind Regards


----------



## FightFan_ (Mar 16, 2007)

dont know off hand....BUT. Its on at 10:00pm EST which is -5 GMT


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

wow this will be a crazy night only 26 mins


----------



## UFCfan610 (Mar 28, 2007)

i really hope Rashad whoops that ass tonight...lol.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

this that hype music


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Lol Bruce Buffer probably trained a lot to say Antonio Rodrigo Minautoro Nogueira!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I love ufc fans.. booing nogueira on side control..


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Wtf !!! Lol Herring Knocked Nog Down


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

nice kick by herring could be a mistake by not finishing him


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Herring is so disappoiting.. rocks him and does nothing after.. hes loosing by decision


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

*Honestly*

why did he give up the match he let him stand twice.... lame


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

this is a good match but I think Nog will win the match


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

*I mean*

I mean honestly it's a good fight but i just can't believe he let it go when he had him ko'd if he just sat on him hit him without defense it would have been over


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Herring has not changed, but hes just older, gassing out faster.. 

too bad, but i win my bet, i knew he wasnt loosing by sub..

ozzy you owe me 150K


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

herring is stupid he should have finished it in the first round or the beginning of the second round


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

*wow*

lame decision but lame call bye his opponent why let him stand good match but was it worth it


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

light weight next but I think Shelk will return his title


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

*dunno*

It's gonna be a good fight I almost see franca winning..


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone have a ventrilo that's watching this to conversate while watching?


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

hahaha wow that was close


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

wow hermme almost won


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

holy shit.. i never saw Sherk in a fight before.. i knew he was strong, but SHIT hes strong to get out of that choke...


----------



## steelFLOYD (Feb 4, 2007)

So, who won the first fight? Sorry, I missed it


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

ya wow can't believe he got out


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Nogueira.. watch the first round tommorow, its worth checking


he won by UD, 29-28


----------



## steelFLOYD (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks! My directv is not working tonight. So, I have to get the fight updates here.


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

franca is having trouble doing anything


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Is Sherk juiced? ffs ive never seen a LW so fast and strong.. this guy is amazing!


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

wtf is the crowd booing about during the first round break????


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

hermme almost won again what a knee


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

ok this is a fight worth checking, its a crazy fight... Franca rocks Sherk with a knee, and starts pounding but Sherk gets back and goes for a takedown.. Sherk is crazy


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

just waiting for franca to sink a submission if he can last he'll win i think > than 3 rd's franca is a sure


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

this crowd is spoil they are booing two good matches


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Franca wins 2nd round? Your toughts?


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Sherk is a beast done got out of 3 chokes this might go 5 rounds


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

franka is gased the shark has the win imo


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

i truly hate UFC fans attending events.. i truly do


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

i don't understand the boo's


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Sherk is just beastin Hermme only way Hermme is going to win is by stand up


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

and their up sherk is so strong


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Wow Sherk is getting whoop standing up but he is just too strong


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

how much time is their between weigh in and the fight?


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Man don't look good for Rashard the first two fights have been based on Cardio Hermmes is tired


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Sean Sherk is truly a monster.. and im 100% sure hes taking some juice.. its impossible, im sure he takes what Lance Armstrong was taking.. no way!! hes so ******* strong!


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Hey guys, just got in. I was out at a live wrestling event and Greg "The Hammer" Valentine was in the main event. That was fun.


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

franca loses decision good fight


----------



## Woodstock (Oct 28, 2006)

Another decision for Sherk? Man does that guy ever not go to decision in the UFC?


----------



## gavinwren (Oct 15, 2006)

Good fight but not nearly as close as people on here are making it out to be Sherk has dominated him. Was like a cat playing with a dead mouse.....50-45 or 49-46 at best.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

So are they gonna show any pre-lim fights? I paid $40 hopefully they show some more fights because these first two have been pretty boring. I wanted to see some of the undercard....damn


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

I hope Rashard wins.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah i agree that for new/not big mma fans, first 2 fights were from boring to average. 

No they are not showing prel. fights, you have to watch them on the net tommorow.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Adolis said:


> franca loses decision good fight


I was rooting for Franca, damn I really thought he had a good chance at beating Sherk.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I hate the idiots that boo. If 2 guys are standing there not doing anything then maybe i understand....but with the transitions in sherk/franca fight there is NO reason to be upset.

Great display by sherk.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Been look forward to this fight


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

If you are looking for results, check them out here. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/13828-ufc-73-results-stacked.html


----------



## gavinwren (Oct 15, 2006)

They will show some of the prelims on PPV once the main events are over....they usually backfill them at the end. Problem is many of the prelim fights tonight were not very exciting.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

they should boo golf or baseball because those are what u call boring... I admit the first two fights weren't impressively exiting, but they were good skill fights and positioning. 

Rashad is entering the ring, i'm looking forward to these next two fights....


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

War Rashad !!! c'mon Rashad, I believe, I believe


----------



## gavinwren (Oct 15, 2006)

Evans sounds AMAZINGLY confident for this being his first big main event type fight. This should be good, there has been a lot of talk and I really think there is a lack of respect and dislike here.


----------



## gavinwren (Oct 15, 2006)

Evans fights Ortiz tonight and then is getting married next Sat ??? Wonder which one will hurt the most .......


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

C'mon Tito! I have 1700 points riding on ya.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

gavinwren said:


> Evans fights Ortiz tonight and then is getting married next Sat ??? Wonder which one will hurt the most .......


Ouch on the second one...lol :bye01: :bye01: :bye01:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

lol @the marraige comment^

oh shit, fights about to start......


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, they are both pumped!


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

gavinwren said:


> Evans fights Ortiz tonight and then is getting married next Sat ??? Wonder which one will hurt the most .......


LoL if he loses both would hurt cmon Rashard


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

I got some money on Rashad, he's gotta come thru, I already won some earlier with Bonnar now it's Rashad's turn.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Rashad doesn't look like he can handle tito


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

tito rdy to fight? looks like it evans is like wow this is for real what am i supposed to do... lol


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Damn, that was a nasty thumb, lucky it'd didn't blind him. 

Hard to score that round, I guess you give it to whoever you are cheering for. I give it to Tito.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Good first round match went to Tito


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

evans is putting more energy into dancing than fighting...


----------



## gavinwren (Oct 15, 2006)

1st round Tito. Evans looks scared. I don't know if it is Tito or the big stage but he doesn't look the same as usual.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

c'mon Rashad, Rashad is just setting him up, Tito is not going to be able to handle Rashad in round 2.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

they both look gassed, but Tito's gonna win this by a decision, almost choked him out in that second round


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

30 seconds more in that round it woulda been over


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Dominant round by Tito, but with the lost point that should make the round even steven.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

wow finally they take away points for holding the fence..


----------



## gavinwren (Oct 15, 2006)

Tito wins round 2 but should end up 9-9 because of the lost point 19-18 Tito going into round 3....that better not make this end being a draw!!!!


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Rashad needs to dig down deep and put Tito out...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Tito wins.....a draw, lol


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Damn, it might be a draw.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

what happens if its a draw? extra round???


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

Split said:


> what happens if its a draw? extra round???


No, but that's a good idea.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Split said:


> what happens if its a draw? extra round???


It's just a draw, no extra round.


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

That sucks. Oh well.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Lol Its A Draw


----------



## BBoE (Jun 8, 2007)

Tito said it himself, he is a cheater.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

That sucks, Rashad just needed a little more time and could have pulled out the UD


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Rashard vs Tito 2


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

johnnyblaze1009 said:


> Rashard vs Tito 2


Maybe???


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

This should be a decent fight.


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

same time tito coulda won rnd 2 with a lil more time


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

haha.. got my new sig, thank you tito lol.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

People are going to side with thier favourite guy....but it was such a close fight i look forward to a rematch.

I will say that Rashad wasn't dominant on the feet like everyone here said he would be, nor did he really out wrestle Tito. I think thier wrestling cancelled each other out.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I think every1 lost the survival round game!! It was neither Rashad or Tito that won!


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh S%*t Rocky


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

I dont look forward to a Tito vs Rashad 2... this was almost like a Kos vs Diego fight, just a little better..


----------



## LivingDedMan (May 10, 2007)

undertow503 said:


> haha.. got my new sig, thank you tito lol.


Nice.


----------



## Adolis (Jul 8, 2007)

i wish they woulda went a couple more rounds but another fight... i mean tito dominated two rounds then wore out


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Super Spider come on Silva want to see at least one championship rematch everyone else has let me down


----------



## Ronin_Warrior (Jan 10, 2007)

does anyone know what happened the kenny florian vs. alvin robinson fight?


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2007)

*Who Won?*

Who won the fights


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Ronin_Warrior said:


> does anyone know what happened the kenny florian vs. alvin robinson fight?


look at the first page..

btw i love ur avatar


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Dam I'm surprise Nate didn't get knocked out by that kick


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i cant believe tito.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

WTF downwards elbows allowed?????


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Silva's a maniac!!!!!!!! godamn, he switched that takedown and just knocked him out


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Anderson Silva wins!!


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Man.. silva is a beast!


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Silva you crazy you crazy! Silva and Franklin 2 can't wait


----------



## BooyaKascha (May 27, 2007)

K, why didn't K-Flo and Alvin fight? I looked at page 1 and that didn't answer anything....


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

BooyaKascha said:


> K, why didn't K-Flo and Alvin fight? I looked at page 1 and that didn't answer anything....


It was a undercard fight. It's on right now.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2007)

*Yo dipshits*

Has the Silva fight started yet


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

VanillaGorilla said:


> Has the Silva fight started yet


dude, it's over. Ended in the first round. 

Who do you think won??


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Good lord, Rich Franklin is going to get whomped, again. 

Pretty impressive showing from Silva there. He beat a really solid opponent in Marquardt, impressively. Franklin fans are going to re-live the horror.

Honestly, this was a "meh" show.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Kenflo won by sub. the dude tapped out after being pounded on at the end of the round.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

Damone said:


> Good lord, Rich Franklin is going to get whomped, again.
> 
> Pretty impressive showing from Silva there. He beat a really solid opponent in Marquardt, impressively. Franklin fans are going to re-live the horror.
> 
> Honestly, this was a "meh" show.


Franklin didn't look to happy.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

LMAO Kenny bows after he whoops his ass


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

VanillaGorilla said:


> All Yall Are little bitches that can't fight your way out of a paper bag, I would beat the shit out of 5 of you at a time and then while you were laying on the ground I would go and eat sushi and then take a shit on each one of yall


My gosh.. we have a net thug. :confused05: :shame02:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

a net ****** u mean, lol


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

VanillaGorilla said:


> Which one of you **** wants to get boned first. You might bleed a little but you will like it


Hey what up wigga'? What net set iz you from yo?


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ok PPV every since the Chuck and Rampage PPV after that the rest have just been ok. Was up with the internet thuggin in here yo boi is out you all have a good night


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

johnnyblaze1009 said:


> Ok PPV every since the Chuck and Rampage PPV after that the rest have just been ok. Was up with the internet thuggin in here yo boi is out you all have a good night


Internet thuggin' is the way to go. Shows you have balls on the net. Easy to talk smack safely behind mommy's computer. 

Wiggaz runnin' rampant on the net! Wigga 4 Life yo.


yeah, today was okay. hahaha.. couldn't believe Heath couldn't finish off Big Nog, he had the chance.


----------



## mmafightfan (Jul 8, 2007)

VanillaGorilla said:


> It has alot to do with the pay per view, you are getting all your info from a whole gang of dick lickers here. That don't know the first think about fighting or anal sex for that matter.


No doubt on this board you know alot about anal.
I bet you even posted the pix on your website.


----------



## undertow503 (Nov 19, 2006)

VanillaGorilla said:


> Yo I gotta go jack off now


cya later wigga'

http://www.drogenfranz.de/gas/firmen/*******.jpg


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

just came back from watching the show at hooters. man, wht a snoozefest. sherk is a typical wrestler; hold people down till you win a decision. the best fight was florian's. and no, the silva win wasn't a controversy, the guy was getting massacred. done!


----------



## FeeltheRampage (Jul 7, 2007)

The Ortiz and Evans draw really pissed me off. It's stupid if the judges can't man up and pick a winner. Also I was glad that Sherk defended his title well. Might not be the most entertaining way to win, but hey he got the job done.


----------



## Kadeebe (Nov 19, 2006)

good fights I thought. I'd rather see a 3 round battle than a 30 second mistake any day. ortiz was inactive on the ground, sherk is crazy strong, heath is the most stupid fighter ever (think the fight was fixed?), the spider is the best, florian's a beast, and that nice sub by lutter (?) was ******* amazing.


----------



## cjkrause (Jul 9, 2007)

tito to me is on the way out

he lost all my respect when he asked Dana to fight with him for kind of payback. Dana lost 50 lbs, trained for multi months and jumped through alot of hoops to make the fight happen w the Nevada Boxing Commission and even got a fighting license and Tito didnt show up for the weigh in. especially after he made a big deal of it in public saying that he couldnt wait to fight w his boss.

to me it is just like Rashad say, Tito is all Hollywood and his fans were even mad last night.

i personally was hoping Tito was going to get his butt kicked last night and even when he got Rashad on the ground, he couldnt do anything and Rashad bloodied Tito pretty good.

Titos last comments were about the parties for the troups which was cool but ended w i am jumping in my Lear and headed to the party. yep all hollywood is right

Tito to me is all BS and now work ethic anymore at all. i thought he did a good job on the team as a coach but he lost my liking him when he didnt show for the weigh in with Dana. No show, not a real fighter. he also ticked off the Nevada boxing commission as well.

total worth is Dana kept his end of the deal, Tito bailed= tito is a blowhard


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Just got back from my cottage, and im not really surprised with any of the outcomes of the fights.


----------



## Pyjama (Jul 9, 2007)

I think the media hype overpowered the actual event. the only two fights on PPV that were actually exciting for the whole fight were Silva vs. Marquardt and Florian Vs. Robinson


----------



## Pyjama (Jul 9, 2007)

:sign04: And what the hell were they thinking that the silva/marquardt fight was controversial, Silva beat the hell outta marquardt, marquardt couldn't get up


----------



## stud95132 (Jul 10, 2007)

Sherk shouldn’t be payed that much (and he isn't, 28K), he’s a terribly boring fighter to watch. In his latest fight with franca, the only things that are mentioned by him are his “drive” and his “positioning”, whereas franca was trying to finish the fight with power knees and submission attempts. True, sherk controlled the fight, but he put out zero effective offense. Franca was barely hurt, and if anything, those knees franca delivered completely exceeded total damage sherk gave to franca. So sherk can effectively sleep on franca, who cares. Both Joe and Kenny florian knew it too, sherk knows how to effectively win with the judging criteria.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Why are people waiting this long to bitch about Sean Sherk?

Seriously, he's always fought like this.

Scratch that, he's even better now than he was back then. His standup has improved, a lot.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

^^ I actually enjoyed the Sherk fight. It just shows you how much hard work and dedication to fitness this guy puts in.

I hope Sherk made enough money for all his pils and supplements though.:dunno:


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I really liked the Sherk fight, but ive gone on record saying i dont need a KO or TKO to enjoy something.

I think the constant transitions, takedowns, and guard passes were beautiful to watch. Poetry in motion.


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

You know, I didnt really respect Sean Sherk until I saw his training. You gotta see that. He has one of the best and most intense trainings out in PRO MMA. 
People who complain about his fighting being boring (like I used to) are probably the same people who complain about Royce Gracies fights (like I used to). I finally realize that it takes a superhuman training to be as affective as Sherk is at dominating someone for such a long time. Yes, we may not see a KO in Sherk's fights, and we may get bored after 25 minutes of fighting - but gotta appreciate Sherk's show of strength and stamina!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*UFC 73.....Stacked*

...Nice fight card. Anderson Silva was impressive as usual. Nate ate some Bombs on his back at the end of the fight. One of Silva's strikes had a nice THUD to it...lol. OUCH! A rematch with Franklin will be unreal. 
I'm glad the fights went the distance. Paying 40 bucks to see a bunch of 1st rd KO's is exciting...but not competitive. This fight card was very well matched. Sherk was just amazing...he ate some hard, flush knees in EVERY round...still kept coming, dominating Franca on the ground. Sherk's conditioning is tops in the UFC. His all access training was like watching a guy train for the Olympics. Unbelievable! Nogueira looked pretty good, but man Herring BLEW IT!!! That nasty, short left high kick pretty much finished Nogueira...he was rocked badly, he even admitted it after the fight. Heath had the fight right there...why he didn't jump all over him and finish with a ground & pound is beyond me.
Nogueira is a warrior...got to recover and win the fight.
Rashad & Tito didn't surprise me much about the draw. I expected Rashad to come out and do some serious banging but he had his hands full with Tito. Rashad didn't look too impressive, why?...cause he fought a UFC pioneer. He underestimated Tito...mistake #1. All in all..it was a very good UFC match.


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

stud95132 said:


> Sherk shouldn’t be payed that much (and he isn't, 28K), he’s a terribly boring fighter to watch. In his latest fight with franca, the only things that are mentioned by him are his “drive” and his “positioning”, whereas franca was trying to finish the fight with power knees and submission attempts. True, sherk controlled the fight, but he put out zero effective offense. Franca was barely hurt, and if anything, those knees franca delivered completely exceeded total damage sherk gave to franca. So sherk can effectively sleep on franca, who cares. Both Joe and Kenny florian knew it too, sherk knows how to effectively win with the judging criteria.


have you ever watched sean sherk before?


----------



## stud95132 (Jul 10, 2007)

"Scratch that, he's even better now than he was back then. His standup has improved, a lot."

So he's LESS boring than he was before? What kind of argument is that?

"It just shows you how much hard work and dedication to fitness this guy puts in."
And he works and trains hard? so what if he's a hard worker? Just because he wanted to hype up his name by showing people how hard he trains doesn't make him a better fighter. Not only do OTHER people train hard, they don't brag about it! Hard work doesn't automatically equate to a good fighter, it equates to a robot.

"I think the constant transitions, takedowns, and guard passes were beautiful to watch. Poetry in motion."

Maybe if this were a wrestling match, NOT an MMA match.

"have you ever watched sean sherk before?"
FINALLY, I HAVE SEEN HIS SLEEPATHONS. He's won 5 out of his 6 ufc matches through decision. He isn't good enough to submit good fighters or knock them out. He sucks. period. the only argument i heard was that he works hard.
rediculous.


----------



## themachinegun14 (Jul 10, 2007)

Tito didnt win that fight and u cant tell me he did. Tito sucks man. Everytime Tito got a takedown Rashad easily got back in control thats right easily plus Tito took Rashad into the fence giving Rashad the oppurtunity to get up. Everytime Rashad would of had Tito he would of put him to the middle not giving Tito any chance to control. Plus Rashad should of had alot more take downs but everytime Tito Cheated thats right CHEATED by grabbing the fence. Rashad should of had him down 5 or 6 times and rashad would of finished. Tito barely got Rashad down and couldnt do crap once he got on top. Tito looked like crap out there and Rashad deserves his title shot. SCREW TITO!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> So he's LESS boring than he was before? What kind of argument is that?


Actually, my point was that you are about 5 years too late. You call Sherk boring in 2007, like it's some stunning revelation, yet you forget to include how unpolished (Compared to now) he was back in 2002. Now, obviously, I don't find Sherk to be boring, and think his cardio is something fighters should admire, but he was a lot more boring back then. Nowadays, Sherk has worked on his striking, and has become a more complete fighter.


----------



## ebonics-lover (Nov 26, 2006)

I can't believe anyone being a fan of MMA would give two shits about Ortiz - Rashad fight. Both are second rate fighters in this class and that's all there is to it.
Even though Nog was pushing the pace he did not look good as I'm accustomed to. I never liked that Marquardt but seeing that fight with Salivarry kinda raised his status in my eyes. I knew he would get his kicked by Anderson but he did not show anything impressive. Rich has no chance against him either. I wonder if Denis Kang could stop him. If Sherk ever fights someone with comaprable muscle power and cardio he should surely lose as his skills are even lesser than Hughes's.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

stud95132 said:


> Maybe if this were a wrestling match, NOT an MMA match.


There were strikes, wrestling, and ju jitsu. In this match, superior wrestling proved to be the dominant skill. I believe figuring out which combination of skills is most effective in fights is the whole point of MMA.

If you don't want to see a wrestling vs BJJ match (thats essentially what this fight was), then perhaps you need to reexamine why you're watching MMA. May i suggest kickboxing?


----------



## ebonics-lover (Nov 26, 2006)

Wrestling surely has its place in MMA. The thing is to be good at it you don't have to be so talented. It mostly requires physical strength and cardio so if you but Sherk against GSP he will always lose because his strength cardio is matched. I don't think anyone will deny GSP's superior skills over anyone in 170 lbs. Now Kochek is strong with good cardio (thus a good wrestler) but he's been improving in other techniques so maybe some day he will be a top fighter. He is still nowhere near GSP though unless GSP lost his spirit already then...


----------



## williamrod99 (Mar 31, 2007)

I think the reason why you find Sherk boring is in part because he found a great opponent: Franca. Franca is pretty damn good, and you cannot play it too agressive with him or you'd be careless!


----------



## ebonics-lover (Nov 26, 2006)

I'd rather watch (as a fan) those guys with less muscles but more skills (Huerta, Gomi, Fisher, Florian and Franca) than Sherk's pure power. He's winning though and that's what counts to him and his supporters.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

ebonics...true man have to agree with you about Wrestling being important in MMA. Chuck Liddell was captain of his HS Wrestling team. 20 years Chuck has Wrestled. A devastating striking Wrestler is extermely dangerous...i.e. Iceman has the most consecutive KO's on MMA history with 11. Making a fighter fight your game is what it's all about.


----------



## ebonics-lover (Nov 26, 2006)

The reason Chuck looked devastating is because he hasn't fought too many top opponents. HIs defense was definitely good and he could throw some hard punches but he never faced a tough aggressive striker until Rampage. Chuck can also take few punches and respond. I don't remember when was the last time he was hit so hard or so many times. Actually it might have been that night he fought ramapage in Japan. Overeem got him in trouble but it was probably not hard enough and too many so he recovered.
Don't get me wrong Chuck was definitely one of the top fighters but this it for him. Now you got Rampage, Henderson I heard Shogun is coming and we'll see how Wand's comeback is going to look.


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

I just wanna comment on the alleged fact that the muscle shark's on steroids.


----------



## ebonics-lover (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah well I don't really care. I don't hate him I don't love him. It's totally meaningless to me. I would love to see Huerta vs Gomi in the LW. This would be a fight !!!


----------



## PanKrato (Mar 5, 2007)

I wanted to see Sherk vs. BJ, so i'm pissed that it won't happen now. And i used to love Sherk for being so beast... but he was just a roid head. Damn...

Oh well, Gomi-Huerta sounds good to me!
But i'd like to see BJ vs Gomi for the *maybe* vaca LW title!


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

ebonics....just look at Chuck's who's who of KO's...big names...some of the biggest..


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone....good point about Sherk. He isn't boring. His record speaks for itself. Dude you have some massive points...I still remember your Imodium Ad about Sylvia...funny as hell..


----------



## ebonics-lover (Nov 26, 2006)

Who are some of the biggest names he knocked out?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

He KO'ed Mezger, Couture, Ortiz, Overeem, Babalu, Randleman, and Vernon White. Definitely a solid list of KO's.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Guys UFC 73 was weeks ago. I will not warn you guys(because I am in a good mood) but I am going to have to close this.


----------

